# Mosquito Nets



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Would like to take a trip to Mosquito to watch the ODNR process of bringing the walleye in from the nets. Is there typically a certain time of day that this is done? Any information appreciated.


----------



## dowop (Aug 17, 2012)

They are bringing them in at the dock in the campgrounds....was just over there walking.


----------



## PSU01 (Dec 4, 2008)

They have a barrier set up to keep the public from the workers for public and worker health concerns. Please respect this barrier and stay away. Compromising the site is selfish and may ultimately lead to the dnr stopping operations and thus less walleye and saygeye around Ohio this year. Spread the word!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Was fishing the docks today when the boats came back to state park ramps...boats got pulled out and left the parking lot...I never left the docks so I'm guessing I didn't compromise the operation.


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

Smh...lol


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

iceman said:


> Was fishing the docks today when the boats came back to state park ramps...boats got pulled out and left the parking lot...I never left the docks so I'm guessing I didn't compromise the operation.


Are the docks at the marina also "closed" now(after the latest announcements)?


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Fished docks yesterday not many people fishing but state park was open....marina baitshop is open in fact the Orlando truck made a delivery while I was there...sounds like they plan on being open..I did see this morning in the vindy that campgrounds and docks would be closed on area lakes but ramps still open???


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

dowop said:


> They are bringing them in at the dock in the campgrounds....was just over there walking.


there is no public access this year to the egg harvest. please respect that.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

ramps and bait store are open, only federal part of park is closed


----------



## dowop (Aug 17, 2012)

ezbite said:


> there is no public access this year to the egg harvest. please respect that.


I did not go past the barriers.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

dowop said:


> I did not go past the barriers.


Cool


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)




----------



## dowop (Aug 17, 2012)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 347613
> View attachment 347615


Hope you were walking back there.The area is suppose to be for campers,bicycles,joggers & walkers.
I was informed of that quite a few yrs ago when there were park rangers on duty.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Nice work up there EZ. Keep the rifraf out !


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

looks like they tried to take the sign down EZ  thats a shame


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 347613
> View attachment 347615


Thanks for the pictures EZ, always enjoy them.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

ezbite said:


> there is no public access this year to the egg harvest. please respect that.


At least they are still collecting 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Tinknocker1 said:


> View attachment 347619
> looks like they tried to take the sign down EZ  thats a shame


looked to me like the rain knocked it off.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

You're our hero.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

They pulled a net on the west end this morning by the launch. Moved it farther south. I did not see them removing any fish. Water temp was a brisk 42, then got to 45 by 4pm. Tough day on the water for me. Spent 13hrs out there for 3 fish. Lol
I’d do it again and again tho.


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Always, on bright side you landed few of your target fish. Mosquito has never been very good to me in regards to walleye. My trips there are usually sun up to sun down and sometimes longer. Partly because of drive and partly out frustration thinking I’ll find the eyes sooner or later lol


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Mikj8689 said:


> Always, on bright side you landed few of your target fish. Mosquito has never been very good to me in regards to walleye. My trips there are usually sun up to sun down and sometimes longer. Partly because of drive and partly out frustration thinking I’ll find the eyes sooner or later lol


I used to have great days on Mosquito, but the lake has change a ton over the last 10 years. With the zebra muscles now in their, the water clarity is great. And with that the weeds now grow a lot more and in deeper water. The lake is full of small perch and tons of gills for the walleye to eat. The walleye in the lake are super healthy with all the food they have. Trolling leadcore with shad type baits used to work great their. Hot and tots used to work great as well. I will admit that sense the water has cleaned up, it has gotten a lot tougher for me as well.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Mikj8689 said:


> Always, on bright side you landed few of your target fish. Mosquito has never been very good to me in regards to walleye. My trips there are usually sun up to sun down and sometimes longer. Partly because of drive and partly out frustration thinking I’ll find the eyes sooner or later lol


There are more day's than not that the Bass Boy's cuss them walleye out,they sorta interrupt their fishing.Do you know what I mean??Sometimes you gotta fish where the fish are and not where you want them to be.Once you figure that out you'll do well 'cause it sounds like your putting plenty of time into it. Good Luck. I've fished that lake for over 50yrs. and seen changes through out and these zebra's have made it challenging but doable.


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Oh I know I’ve been on the ramps few times and had bass guys tell me they couldn’t keep them off their lines. Honestly I haven’t been back up there since late last spring just because I became discouraged. I’ll admit that I don’t know the lake all that well but I’ve put enough hours in throwing and trolling everything I think I should have better results lol


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I do great when ice fishing Skeeter, and when the water temp gets above 50. The north side was stained and I was definitely on pods of walleye but they were neutral and just not feeding. And the crappies moved off the shallows and were adjacent to their spawning locations. I fished plastics and crank baits all day and I wish I had some crawlers on me as I think I may have put a few more fish in the boat. Wondering if anyone has a suggestion on scent to apply to their plastics with obvious success. I ran out of the old procure and am looking for a new product to try for Crappie or walleye


----------

